# Weber Canyon Advisory



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd pass along some info I learned recently. In years passed you could park along the I-84 in Riverdale, climb one of the many ladders and fish. Well that changed I don't know how many years ago and signs were put up making it clear not to park on the highway anymore. Well it turns out they are preparing to do the same thing in Weber canyon proper now too. There are many little pull outs off the side and even between the highway where fisherman utilize to access the giant pool mania below. I returned to my car from what I considered my best day out flyfishing ever. I had just lost a battle with the largest rainbow I've hooked on a fly, resolved to return as I climbed up out of the steep ravine. My car was all marked up to be towed, you know, the whole abandoned car graffitti that UHP does. Fortunately there was a notification paper on my windshield and not a ticket. I was informed that I can no longer park anywhere in the canyon. Just thought I'd pass this along to my fellow fly fisherman.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Bummer that they are going to enforce this rule more strictly now. That's going to leave a lot of good water very difficult to access now. Do you mind giving more specific details about where you were parked? How far up the Canyon? Thanks!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a run-in with UHP near the South Weber exit several years ago. He told me I couldn't park off the freeway because of something he called driver drift. I was pulled clear off the freeway into a dirt area. He actually walked down to the river and waved me out to tell me. He told me I could finish fishing but after that citations would be issued. It was shortly after his visit that I was visited by the Fish & Game. I'm almost certain the UHP officer called them. They waved me out of the river and asked for my license. They were shocked to find that I had a resident license when my car had Wyoming plates. They asked me why I had a resident license. I told them I was borrowing my bro-in-laws car while he worked on my car and that he worked and lived in Evanston. They asked for my drivers license to verify. I think they were a little disappointed that they couldn't cite me for something. 

I don't think the problem is driver's drift, but that someone pulling onto the freeway in these areas does not have a chance to get up to freeway speed when entering back onto the freeway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It never has been legal to park along side a limited access highway such as a freeway no matter how far off of the pavement you get. It just sounds like they are starting to enforce it now.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The paintballers caused the enforcement. They caused a bad accident several years ago in Riverdale along the river.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> The paintballers caused the enforcement. They caused a bad accident several years ago in Riverdale along the river.


I was wondering what happened to that old paintball course. That area was a lot of fun! Every time I have ever been there people were at least 40 feet off the road, always made me wonder how it was anybody's fault but the drifters.


----------

